# Price Rollback on WallyWorld's 'Stout Stuff' Ammo cans!



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Stopped by the local Wally World to get, among other things, (yet) another ammo can. WalMart has been selling their StoutStuff ammo cans for $12.83. But to my surprise.............


----------

